
Berkeley to be granted long-sought CRISPR patent, reviving dispute with Harvard - sethbannon
https://www.statnews.com/2019/02/08/the-university-of-california-gets-its-key-crispr-patent/
======
creatornator
Is there a version of this article that doesn't require subscribing?

